# Here are my household tips, lets hear yours!!



## Becka (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a few household tips I think are good but I'd really like to know of more, lets share 'em !! Here are mine:

Know when you burn something or have food caked on a pan and you just don't feel like scrubbing it? Soak the pot overnight with water and a bounce sheet in it. Works like a charm, the food just comes right off. Make sure the dish is washed well after with hot soapy water to get any film off. This one's thanks to Martha Stewart!

Another tip is how to clean those yucky brown stains off your coffee pot and coffee maker. Toss a few ice cubes in the coffee pot (when its cold), add some vinegar, and swish it around for a few moments. It creates a chemical reaction and the stains disappear, the glass is like new. Dip the rag into the ice/vinegar mix and wipe the outside of the pot and the coffee pot too. When I waitressed I worked for such a jerk, I left the coffee pot on (industrial restaurant machine) and it burned the pot so bad almost looked like the glass was affected. He freaked out at me and I did the ice vinegar thing in front of him and made the pot like new. It felt SO good doing that and giving him the â€œlookâ€!

Then there's the red wine on the carpet one: I've shared this already on another post â€“ pour a massive pile of table salt right on top of the spill. Leave it for 10 min or more until you see the salt isnâ€™t getting any redder. (The red wine gets sucked up out of the carpet and goes into the salt). Then scoop off the salt carefully w/ a spoon, and youâ€™re usually left with just a faint pink spot, just finish cleaning/dabbing the carpet with soap, cleaner or however you normally do it. People tend to look at you like your nuts at a party when you do this but they get it later â€œ )


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2006)

great tips, becka! thanks for sharing!

i have no tips, but i can't wait to read everyone else's!


----------



## Liz (Feb 12, 2006)

good tips!!


----------



## sherice (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are great tips! Was wondering what would work for the coffee pot! :clap


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mr Clean Magic [email protected] They REALLY ARE MAGIC! I LOVE these things! scuff marks, soap scum, wall marks...I don't know how they work but I won't be without them again! Also...I tried the versions of this....nothing is the same as the real Mr Clean ones.

Have a S/O that gets oil/grease all over his clothes? I worked at a refinery for a while and a wife of a co-worker told me to add a cup of ammonia to my laundry to get the oil/smell out... it works

hmmm, will put on the thinkin cap, surely I have more :icon_wink


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh yea....if you like OxyClean (and I DO) and you run out but need some for a load of whites....adding casade will do much the same


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2006)

great tips, fire69!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 12, 2006)

Great Tips!

Mine are:


*Febreeze is nothing but fabric softener and water. I like to buy my own fabric softener (Snuggle) and mix it in my own bottle (1 part snuggle, 2 parts water). I also add a few tsps of vinegar or vodka if I have it. I prefer to add vodka.*

*Carpet shampoo is nothing but deoderiser(sometimes) and laundry detergent! I use my own detergent (Tide April Fresh, one part detergent, 2 parts hot water)*

*Have a 'home' for everything in your house!*

*Furniture/appiances: If no one sits on/at it, or uses it GET RID OF IT! *

*It's hard, esp when you really like whatever it is, but just do it! I had a beautiful circular coffee table that I just loved but it was way to big for my apartement. So I promised myself that if I got rid of it I would buy myself a new coffee table when I moved into a bigger place. It feels so much better in my home now! A cluttered place can really make you feel like crap.*

*I have to tell myself "If you like it that much, why don't you use it?" and "It's better to toss something and buy another one when you're sure you'll use it than have it clutter your home!" *

*CLOSETS! (this is a big one) If you haven't worn it in 2-3 months, chances are you don't like it that much anymore. Donate it to someone who will appreciate it. If this is hard to do, promise yourself you'll buy yourself something really pretty that you WILL wear if you toss out the stuff you're bored with.*


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 12, 2006)

Vinegar can be used as a substitute for liquid fabric softener-especially for babies and toddlers

Softscrub or vim on walls with a kleenex for those wonderful little hand prints and doodles-non-abrasive to walls

rubbing alcohol works well for mirrors and shining up faucets, cleaning phones and windowsills

I also love the Mr Clean Magic Eraser for scuffs

For a bleach alternative I buy natural bleach which essentially is hydrogen peroxide and works well without the smell and doesn't bleach fabrics

I always keep an eye on my lint trap on my dryer-periodically clean it with a little brush and water until water runs through the mesh-also saves longevity of dryer and efficiency

Keep a little bag in the car for garbage-that way your car will be cleaner and you can just pitch it.

Every season do a cleaning of things you don't use(pitch, donate or repair) and organize the things you do use.

Keep the sheet set in a pillow case in linen closet-keeps it organized and full set together

I use fabric softener sheets in the car, couch and closet for freshness


----------



## Becka (Feb 12, 2006)

Great tips gals!

Fire69 - I can't believe those magic erasers really work! I've heard that from other people too, but, to look at them I just think WT? how can that little thing do anything??

Kee I like your comment, if you don't use it, get rid of it. I totally do this too, clothes tho - what?? 2-3 mos if not worn, turf, yikes!!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, these are great tips. I don't have any to share, but I learning allot from you all. Thanks :clap


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, chances are that if I haven't worn it in 2-3 months I'm prolly not planning on wearing it anytime soon. If I let it go longer than that I'm almost 100% sure that 3 months will just turn into 12 or longer until I get rid of it. This applies mostly to shirts though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 27, 2006)

I saw another one on TV yesterday....if you have a water ring on a piece of furniture put a dollop of mayonnaise on it and wipe off. Does it work???? beats me but it was on Discovery Home Channel.


----------



## Becka (Feb 28, 2006)

The whole world doesn't know that one Lina, I've never heard of the HP trick! I wish I'd learnt this tip years ago, TY

We have a few scuff marks on our white cabinets which I've never been able to get off, maybe I should give the erasers a try, I'm still so pessimistic about them, I mean, they look like tiny little pencil erasers, its hard to imagine that they can do anything unless you've used them I guess.

how bizarre !! It guess it wouldn't hurt to try it, I mean what would you have to lose if you already have a water ring. Mayo seems to be a useful household item, washing hair with it, water rings :icon_bigg


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Feb 28, 2006)

great tips, this is not a household tip, but fabric softener sheets can also be used in a pinch to smooth flyaway hair or when you are wearing pantyhose and your skirt starts to "stick" you can rub the hose with the sheet. (helpful in the winter)


----------



## lavender (Mar 1, 2006)

Those are all great tips! Thanks for sharing.

Here are mine, mostly learnt from my mom:

1. Put a small piece of coal in a corner of yur fridge. It removes smell of fish, or any other unpleasant odor.

2. Rub a fabric softner paper on your pillow - it gives that fresh, just washed smell.

3. Turn your pillow over to the other side - so you end up using both sides before you throw it in your washing machine.


----------



## **Jen** (Mar 1, 2006)

If you put hydrogen peroxide on a colored piece of clothing won't that bleach out your item of clothing? I'd be leery of that one. I do know that spray &amp; wash and cold water takes out blood stains very well, do not use hot water to get out blood stains. My mom taught me that one.

And THOSE MR CLEAN ERASERS WORK WONDERS...they clean everything!!!!!:clap


----------



## **Jen** (Mar 1, 2006)

haaa, lavendar, I'm always flipping my pillow to get a cool side, so that one doesn't work for me, but good tips!!!:clap


----------



## **Jen** (Mar 1, 2006)

Peekaboo, I love this tip, I'm going to start doing this I think!!!:icon_chee


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 1, 2006)

Fantastic tips!I'm going to start doing some of these...(my house holds its breath...)


----------



## sadlrl (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's something my sister taught me.

If you get candle wax on carpet, lay 4 or 5 paper towels on top of the stain, lay a towel over the paper towels, and iron over the spot. The towel concentrates the heat onto the wax, the wax melts into the paper towels. Remove the paper towels one by one, you can add more if/when you run out. It works!


----------



## stephaboo (Mar 4, 2006)

+++++ Mr. Clean Magic Eraser is the best for cleaning especially in my bath tub. Removes soap scum and leaves it shining.

+++++ For those dark mildew stains you get in the shower that are inbetween tiles or inbedded in the caulking...I mix baking soda with bleach to make a paste. Then I "spackle" it on with an old butter knife and leave it on for 30 min. to an hour. Rinse off and its white. This works like a charm.

+++++ Rubbing alcohol polishes faucets great.

+++++ Clean coffee pot (inside) with half vinegar and half H2O. Let a full pot run through once then fill coffe pot with just H2O and run through again then fill with H2O and run through one more time.


----------



## Becka (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree!!

There are quite a few here I'm going to try out too, you gals rock! I can clearly see too that I should be adding a mr. clean magic eraser to the shopping list now :icon_bigg


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 4, 2006)

do you propose we toss our whole summer wadrobe because it won't be worn for over 3 months?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The rule of thumb for tossing clothes is 1 year, not 3 months. i'd have to buy a whole new wadrobe for every season if i followed the 3 months rule! :icon_eek:


----------



## lavender (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it really depends on where we live. I live in Texas, and we have longer summers and very short winters. Spring and Fall are mild too. So I can kinda wear the same clothes for spring, summer and fall. And need thicker clothes for winter.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL! I put seasonal clothes in storage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I could never keep clothes I don't wear for a whole year, I just don't have the room!

Besides, I'd rather it go to someone in need than stay in my closet for months longer than necessary just so I can go by the 'rule of thumb'.

If I donate something to charity and find out a month or so later that I could have actually used that item (it never happens, but just *if*) it's not like I can't go out an get something just as nice!

In my home, if something is just collecting dust, I give it to someone who needs it more than I do. I'm not saying everyboy should do this, but it's what works for me.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Mar 8, 2006)

Great Tips every1 ....

... agree w/the Mr. Eraser ... works wonders

.. just tried out the coffee pot trick the other day ... sparking clean now .. thx


----------



## Becka (Mar 31, 2006)

yaaay, I'm glad the coffee pot trick worked out for you!

here's another one courtesy of the bf (I thought he was off his rocker when he told me about it but I tried it myself and it worked). When you get oily/grease/tomato/curry etc., food stuffs staining your tupperware/plastic containers, put dishsoap in the container with a few ice cubes, then wash it. I have NO idea how it is this works without any chemicals or anything, but it does!

Re: the magic eraser, I was so pessimistic about the eraser but since a lot of you were raving about it I got two. WHOA! They're amazing, I got scuffs off cupboards that I never thought would disappear. I was running around the house seeing what I could erase next just for the heck of it


----------



## JackiG (Apr 4, 2006)

The best way to clean a microwave (that has food stuck on the inside) is put a bowl of water with a little lemon juice, and cook on high for 2 - 3 minutes, after removing the bowl, use a moist rag or paper towel and it comes off very easy.

When I have pots or pans that have food stuck or burnt on, I add water past the highest point of where the remains are and boil the water on the stove, once it boils I reduce the heat and use a spatula to scrape it off, it comes off easily.

When cleaning blood or chocolate stains out of clothes, I wet the stain with cold water and put laundry detergent right on the stain, rub it in and let the garment sit for 1 hour before washing it.

I love reading everyones ideas! This is a great thread.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 6, 2006)

what a great thread. everyone's tips are soooooooooo helpful! thank you!


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 6, 2006)

dryer sheets are also good to use as a mosquito repellent. Don't ask how or why but I heard on TV and my friend also SWEARS by them. says they work better than Off or Cutter. I can vouch that the Avon stuff doesnt work either. I swear when we were camping once it attracted more mosquitos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 6, 2006)

This isn't anything spectacular but keep some cleaning products, papertowels, and sponge scrubbie thing in each bathroom so that it is easy to clean. Your mirror is dirty, just grab the windex and towel and quickly clean.....


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, this isn't a cleaning tip but it's a *lady bug or asian beetle repellent*. Take your used coffee grounds and spread them about your house, outside and in. I place them in styrofoam cups or any container around my house by windows and such and outside around the foundation. After a while you can rewet them....then eventually change the grounds out.

A freind of mine uses coffee grounds as a fertilizer for her roses and it was the ONLY place on her property that had no lady bugs/asian beetles!!!!


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 28, 2006)

Very interesting tip! Thanks


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 28, 2006)

My tip: get a housecleaner to come once a month so you can just keep up after what they have done! Works like a charm


----------



## care11 (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG! They are the best things ever! They clean EVERYTHING. Soapscum in the tub comes off in seconds. My dogs get dirt and blood on the walls (they fight sometimes) - gone in seconds. Baked on food in pans - off in seconds. Paint your bathroom and get some on the tile - bring out the magic eraser - gone in seconds. Anything you can think of. Whoever invented these things deserves the frickin' nobel prize.

Just one peice of advice - don't use it on skin. LOL my sister accidently wrote on herself with a sharpie and she thought "hey, what gets rid of everything in seconds? Why, magic erasers"! So she used it on her arm and got a bad burn. She ended up calling poison control about how to treat it. The funny thing is, she teaches first aid and cpr. LOL


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2006)

I really need to look into this....at least once. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## LilDee (May 8, 2006)

:w00t: These tips are awesome!!! they make life that bit easier :laughing:

Thanx for sharing, you're all great!


----------



## Jennifer (May 9, 2006)

these tips are sooo great. thanks, everyone! keep 'em coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lavender (May 18, 2006)

I just tried Mr Magic Eraser....wow that little thing really works magic!

How do you all clean silver stuff that has oxidized? I rub some toothpaste and rinse with water...and ta-da! It becomes shiny again!

Becka, the tupperware tip is awesome!


----------



## LVA (May 18, 2006)

I'm addicted to Mr. Magic Eraser!

great tips .. thx for adding more!! :inlove:


----------



## pinkbundles (May 19, 2006)

great tips! i've never heard of any of them so i definitely learned something new!

oh yeah, i love mr. clean magic eraser too! works like a charm on my daughter's crayons (the ones on her easel/table).


----------



## LilDee (Aug 3, 2006)

okay so i decided to try the Mr.clean magic eraser.. i love it now too!!!

here's a tip i took from Martha Steward a while back...

You know how when you chop onions or garlic your hands get that smell? just slide your hands over the sides of the knife while you wash it.. (not the sharp part!!) and the smell comes right off..

I spilled gas on my hands while using the jerrycan.. (ran out of gas, stupid me) the knife trick didn't work too well for that kind of thing.. but what did work was toothpaste!

another one:

if you're painting your house and realize you got some spillage on glass.. it can usually be taken off with polish remover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome tips everyone! I'm thinking on mine *lol*


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 3, 2006)

vinegars good for loads of things!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 4, 2006)

I am such a sucker! I walked to Publix in the dark (my BF's @ work) to get these... :laughing:


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 4, 2006)

Such good tips!!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 4, 2006)

The MAgic Erasers work...they really work!! I used them to clean some baked-on grease (I sound like a commercial) on my stove. The stuff came right off! I'm truly amazed :lol:


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the great tips. I am definitely gonna try to the coffee pot one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Aug 5, 2006)

i am SO addicted to the eraser now I'm on my second box !!


----------



## mghb (Aug 20, 2006)

These are such awesome tips. I am so in love with the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.


----------



## sproutwings (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a tip for washing mirrors, glass. I spray with Windex (or vinegar), and wipe with one or tworipped-out pages. No streaks, and I'm not wasting paper towels!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 20, 2006)

Target has a Target version of Mr. Clean magic erasers. They are about half the price, and work just as well.


----------



## Maja (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome tips!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the great cleaning tips! Now I guess I will have to try some of those. BTW I hate to clean. LOLOL


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 27, 2006)

After reading this thread, I went and bought some magic erasers. Even my bf was excited, he was running around wiping it on stuff to see if it worked, lol.


----------



## sproutwings (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, my tip sucked. I forgot to mention I use last year's phone book! I rip out the pages to wipe the mirrors after spraying.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tips girls. I'll definently be using them.


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 28, 2006)

hairspray will remove ink and crayon marks from walls and clothes , you know i have kids


----------



## firesign (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the Wonderful tips!! Heres one for you. If U ever have stains in your plastic food storage containers (tupperware..etc) put about a tablespoon of dishwasher detergent and hot water in it , shake it up and let it set for a few minutes and the stain disappears!


----------



## attitude (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi great tips!!

Anyone got a tip on worktop tiles I have to use bleach on them to keep white, anyone tried anything different?


----------



## geebers (Sep 15, 2006)

These are so great!

I need to go buy some magic erasers now - I cannot believe the raves.

My only tip is:

for clogged drains - use two teaspoons baking soda - pour in some vinegar and close the drain. The sizzling will unclog it.

This is recommended to maintain a clean drain too.


----------



## MacForMe (Sep 20, 2006)

Cleaning a Vase or bottle you cannot get your hand in: Just add UNCOOKED rice and some water/dish soap, swish around. the rice scrubs the bottom that you can't reach.

Food stains on your carpet? Get out the SPray and Wash/ Shout/whatever you pretreat laundry with and give it a spray.. Dont OVERSOAK!!! Cover with a towel and heavy book.. Voila!

I spray down my glass shower every day with a mixture of water/vinegar, so that hard lime doesn't build up.. its easy and no scrubbing..

Shampoo will remove tub rings.

Grease stain on clothes: Rub a good drop of dish soap into the back of the stain and launder or spray it with FANTASTIC. Try to wash soon though.

Nope- HP doesn't "bleach" you clothes. It reacts with the blood. If you are still sketchy on it, get some Ivory soap. Rub the stain with ivory and rinse in cold water. Oh yea this works well and saved alot of my stuff.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 20, 2006)

Keep those household tips coming


----------



## Sarahdipity (Sep 29, 2006)

Just a warning on the Magic Erasers: they work wonderfully but don't scrub too hard without checking your progress, because it removed paint from my wall!

Here's a tip that I use the most around the holidays: we go through tons of candles, and the leftover wax is always stuck to the glass. Instead of trying to scrape it out, put the candle holder in the freezer (I'm not sure how long, we usually just check the next morning or in several hours) and the wax will just pop out, because it shrank.

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## rav3n (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the GREAT tips guys.

I cannot wait to try some of these.

I am going to try the yellow pages to clean my mirrors. Newspaper is good too.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Sep 30, 2006)

OMG! Tips tips! I'm in heaven! I got my tips from FlyLady.net: Your personal online coach to help you gain control of your house and home

she saved my life! No kidding. It's crazy, but it works!

thanks everyone for all your tips!


----------



## maddie15 (Oct 2, 2006)

I use static cling spray on my brush so I don't get fly away hair.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

wow this is awsome i HATE cleaning but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the magic eraser! its so funny b/c i thought it was just me who ran around the whole house looking for stuff to clean...my mom ahd just cleaned a few hours b4 and i got mad i was like "aargh!! why did you haev to go clean?!!" she looked at me funny but I LOVE LOVE THEM


----------



## teb (Oct 20, 2006)

to clean driveways and concrete try using easy off oven cleaner or

make a paste of dishwashing powder and leave it on the soil for about 1 hour then rinse it off or use a degreaser from the automotive store.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 20, 2006)

I've found that soaking freshly blood stained items in baking soda and water removes the stain. It breaks down the blood.


----------



## SoSexii (Oct 22, 2006)

T4p


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 22, 2006)

Great tips. Thaks for sharing. I gotta have my Mr Clean Magic Erraser. Not a day goes by I don't use it. My big tip is get a housekeeper. We live in a 5,000 sq ft historic home. She comes once or twice a month. Since I have a studio in my home I can keep up with the rest. I just spot clean a room a day. A few minutes a day and I'm done.


----------



## sproutwings (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish I could afford a housekeeper! Count your blessings!

Hydrogen Peroxide does the same thing. It rocks! You pour it on, it bubbles up, and you literally blot the stain away!


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's a tip for deodorant /anti-perspirant stains when you put a shirt on post application. Rub the mark with a used dryer sheet and it works like magic!


----------



## tann (Oct 24, 2006)

great tips.

clean a baby's old yucky milk bottle with a little raw rice, and soapy water. swish around till clean. i'm sure all us moms know that, so that's for the sitters.


----------



## LVA (Nov 3, 2006)

thx for the great new tips every1!


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

Ditto, keep them coming!


----------



## Leij (Nov 16, 2006)

Really nice tips!

I use some onions in the water when I clean my windows, and dry it off with newspaper pages. No stripes after that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also use vinegar on most things when I clean, when its not glass.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 20, 2006)

STAINS!!!!!!! tHAT IS WHERE i WAS TODAY.Sorry all caps--forgive me. Turned over a scented candle pot on the carpet. OH joy, joy!!! Have you ever taken your iron and a roll of paper towels and absorb all you can with the towels. Then iron over the paper towels and the wax is absorbed. Also works with paper bags too, I ran out of paper towels. What a mess!!!!


----------



## rayne (Dec 20, 2006)

Ohhhh, these are some great tips!!! I can't wait to try them. It's funny how I hate cleaning, but I get all excited about cleaning tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok, here's mine:

~ I use the Magic Eraser to clean my leather couch and gym shoes. It makes them look like new and it even got some (not all) of the ink and marker stains out (courtesy of my toddler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

~ I use baking soda to clean the top of my stove. It removes stains and spills effortlessly. I also use it to clean my dishes. It makes glasses sparkle, and gets easily removes stuck on foods.

~ Add a cup of baking soda to the wash cycle, it makes the clothes even fresher.

~ My favorite tip---ammonia!!! My pots and pans looked horrible from all the black stuff that got on them from cooking. So i put the pots in a garbage bag, add some ammonia (maybe a 1/2 cup?) tie the bag very tight and let sit overnight. The next day, wash as usual and voila, the pots look like new!! Whatever that black stuff is comes right off. If the stains are really stubborn, you might need to use a brillo pad or something more abbrasive to remove all the stains. This tip also works for cleaning the bar-b-que grill, baking pans, and the grills on top of the stove. By the way, I got this tip from the tv show How Clean is Your House  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~ Remove the build up from your bottles of fingernail poilsh with polish remover. Then apply a thin coat of vaseline around the top to prevent it from sticking.

~ I use regular dishwashing detergent to clean my glass tables. It leaves them sqeaky clean and streak free...although making sure I got all of the detergent off is a pain.


----------



## LVA (Dec 20, 2006)

thanx rayne


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

I love them too! I recently bought one and it worked wonders on my microwave. I also live in an apartment (with about 100 layers of paint on the wall) and when I try to clean stuff of the wall with a wet cloth, the paint comes off. With the magic eraser, the stain came off, not the paint! They fall apart quickly though.


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but for a sparkling shine on your stainless steel cookers / hobs / extractor fans, use baby oil on a paper cloth and buff to a nice shine.

there will be a slight film left but this stops a build of dust forming so quickly again.

got this tip from a restaurant owner who cleans his whole stainless steel appliances with baby oil!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 24, 2007)

Great tip. Most of my kitchen appliances are stainless steel so this will come in handy.


----------



## bond_girl (Feb 7, 2007)

My number one problem is grease! I cook everyday and my stove gets a lot of grease. I know just to make my life easier to clean it everyday but I don't have enough energy already. I clean the stove in a weekend. The grease is really hard to remove. What product do u suggest other than easy off?

My second problem are the black build up between the tiles.

I hope you can help me. Thank you very much!


----------



## Becka (Feb 7, 2007)

i can't believe all the good tips i've learnt here, you gals rock !!

thanks to this thread i was converted from a magic eraser non believer to a regular magic eraser user - in fact i show them to everyone i know who's never seen one before !!

now i'm wondering about the tide to go pen. is it too good to be true - anyone tried it ??


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm afraid I have no experience with the grease since I don't cook, I do have a friend that uses a mixture of vinegar and water to clean off grease (it's also a natural disinfectant) and it seems to work for her.

With regards to the black build up I use the Clorox bleach pen and it works very well!


----------



## LVA (Feb 7, 2007)

I was very skeptical about the Tide to Go pen ... but u have to buy it! It surprised me like Magic Eraser surprised me ... it's like magic in a stick ...


----------



## bond_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought the magic eraser the heavy duty one. I think i'm the only one who doesn't like it. I tried to used it cleaning my cabinets on the kitchen. I think it's really messy with all the stuff falling. I don't know if i'm using it the right way.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 10, 2007)

Great tips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 12, 2007)

Great tips everyone. I'll be using a few of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 23, 2007)

good tips


----------



## teleigh (Mar 23, 2007)

I am going to try the ammonia for the backs of my pans. They get so discolored and gross looking. I used to have some with copper on the bottom and if you squirt a little ketchup on them and rub it around it brought the copper back to its bright color in a snap. It is the vinegar in it that does it. I never tried using just vinegar.


----------



## raerae (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are some tips:

1) To save space, put your beds on risers so that you'll have the extra room underneath for storage

2) We put clear, plastic shoebags on the the backs of closet doors to store just about anything: on our linen closet, we have one for meds, first aid supplies, and toiletries, and other odds and ends. The clear shoebags are great because they are only about $10.00 and you can see through them (saves time when searching for stuff); in our computer room, we use them for pens and pencils, small gadgets, index cards, clips, and other "who knows what to do with it" stuff

3) I agree with the magic eraser lovers. Use them in your cars, too, on the dashboards, etc.

4) I just tried easy off spray cleaner for glass cooktops. I love it for cleaning my stovetop. It's so much easier than the creamy stuff.

5) I also love Swiffer wet jet--it's not really good enough for regular mopping, but it's great for quick cleanups to help prolong how long it takes before you have to mop all over

6) For deoderant marks on clothes, just rub an inconspicuous piece of that same fabric over the mark, and it should just rub right off onto the other piece (the inside of a hem is a good piece that no one will see)

7) To remove gum from hair or clothing, use peanut butter. It may leave a grease stain afterward, but you can use Dawn dish liquid or other stain treatment to remove the oil.

That's all I can think of at the moment. You guys had some really great tips.

Thanks.

raerae


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

my super evil tip that i can say because my husband will not come anywhere near this site:

only date / marry marginal neat freaks... if you leave a mess there long enough, it will end up pissing them off and then they end up cleaning up after you AND more (usually to make some sort of point of what you should be doing- ummm, yeah, right)).

and then be so greatful that dinner is on you.

HAHAHAHAHA (thats my sinister laugh)

i love that one.


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

I guess my husband is a pretty smart man than, cuz he married me and I'm a neat freak. lol. Everytime he makes a mess, he knows i'll clean it up cuz it bugs me when he does nothing about it


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 7, 2007)

LOL!!

I only have a few contributions. Here it goes;

I learned this from a dry cleaner. For soiled laundry like ground in dirt, grass satins or motor oil pour a can of coke in with it. It eats away at the stains. It will even boost regular laundry. Peroxide will whiten whites.

To keep your bathroom mirrors from fogging up. Lather your hands with soap wipe on the mirrors and wipe off with a towel. It will not streak and you'll have unfogged mirrors.

An ember from the fireplace burned a dime size hole in my very large, expensive area rug all the way down to the backing, it was beyond repair. I noticed that I had some candles the same shades of the rug, I filled the hole with drops of candle wax, in the corresponding colors. You can't even tell there was a nasty burn unless you get on your hands and knees. It saved my rug!


----------



## roxyklt (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't know if this has been mentioned or not but here goes.

The best window cleaner is plain water and a paper coffee filter. I learned this as a maid. We just always splashed water on the mirrors and had a spray bottle for the windows. Newspaper works well in place of the coffee filters. Adding a little vinegar to the water bottle is great as well.


----------

